# jealousy during separation



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Does trying to make your Walk Away Spouse jealous of another person hurt this situation or make it better?


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

"trying" is the key word there...you have no idea how they will re-act, no control over thier reactions/actions/feelings...you can only control how you act/re-act and to a certain extent, your own feelings...

take the same energy you would use to make her jealous, and use it to make yourself happier...healthier...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It isn't productive.

Because it just means you care when you should be trying to disentangle yourself from their lives as much as possible.


----------



## donkler (May 21, 2012)

I would think 8 times out of 10 they see straight through you.

Have you read those nice guy books yet Sad?..........think what you are going to do this weekend to keep your mind on you 

Good man


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Well.. I know the friend that helped convince my wife to leave loves to tell Lisa what is on my FB. For the last week I didn't put anything on mine.

Tonight I have to do some running around in the city ( groceries go to the library for the form for separation)...

I thought it would be fun to play a game.

Around 5 I was going to CHECK-IN on my phone at the most expensive restaurant in town. That is just a matter of pulling up beside it and checking in on FB. Then go to the library.

Then around 6:30 I was going to CHECK-in at the the local movie theater. I'll be passing by anyways to get my Groceries.

When I done my groceries I was gonna CHECK-IN at the local Coffee shop..

From a distance it looks like I went on a date... doesn't it...

I bet I get a text from her tomorrow morning..


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Game-playing.

Don't do it. 

It just shows you care enough to go to that extent.

When my exH started plastering pics of him sitting w/ women on his lap in the club (stupid) all it did was make me realize how very much I did not know this man anymore and completely delete/block him from my life. I had nothing to say to him anymore. He tried to reach out to me with the "Oh baby I miss you/I miss cuddling with you, blah blah blah" and all I heard was LIES.


----------



## donkler (May 21, 2012)

Haha Worth a go Sad, but IF you do not get a text dont get upset


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

If you don't normally "check-in" everywhere you go on FB, it's going to be obvious that you are doing this just to get a reaction out of her. That will either piss her off or make you look pathetic or both. 

Make her jealous by hitting the gym, going out with friends, post some pics of taking your daughters somewhere fun. Trying to fake a date is just going to backfire on you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Why "make her jealous" at all?

How about live your life for you? Anytime you are trying to "make" someone something, you are not winning. You are not moving forward. You are stuck in the past. 

Let her go.


----------



## donkler (May 21, 2012)

You're getting decent advice Sad


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I check in everywhere on FB.. it used to piss her off...

I guess you guys are right..

I just know how jealous my wife get... or should I say used to get..I don't even know if it would bother her.

She might think.. good for him.. he's moving on..


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok but she's your almost ex now. So stop trying to piss her off and make her jealous.

It's the best gift you can give yourself... to stop caring about her. And you do that through actions... actions of not giving an eff about her enough to make up some crazy day full of events of places that you went to and checked in at.

You know what would prob make her wonder more about you? Saying nothing.

Mystery is a helluva thing.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Ya.. I haven't talked to her since since was over at the house last Sunday. She hasn't even asked about the kids...

She did text my daughter one night but that was it.

I think she has fully detached herself from me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

That is crazy she doesn't ask about the kids. Weird. 

Did she move out and leave them?


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Why get into the mindset of getting back at your stbx? It is very juvenile and does not help anything. Sure it gives you an ego boost, but that is it.

You have children at home that rely on you and look up to you to be the rock in their lives right now. Be the best Dad you can be and show them that you are there for them. Give them something to hold on tight and know that they will get through this time just fine.

Use your energy to make yourself a better person. Exercise, join a meetup.com group to learn something new, see a counselor to work through the issues of a divorce. Be the better person and learn to take the high road.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

She left me with the kids...


----------

